

A Woman Who Walked 10,000 Miles in Three Years - thursdayb
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/28/magazine/the-woman-who-walked-10000-miles-no-exaggeration-in-three-years.html?ref=magazine&_r=0

======
sarciszewski
10,000 miles / (365 days * 3 years) = just above 9 miles per day. Not bad :)

~~~
zimpenfish
I've just ticked over 1500 (directly recorded) miles for 2014. I reckon I
could -probably- do 10k miles in 3 years without a job but that would be in
London or equally easy surroundings (maybe some of the South Downs, etc.) and
not carrying packs of supplies, etc.

Through jungles and war zones and ... no. No way. She's crazy. But in a good
sense.

